# Vals and excel......



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

I've read mix reviews regarding this topic. The ones I've seen that had success stated they introduced the excel dosing in low increments and stepped it up over time. I have a ton of Val in my 55 and an unused bottle of excel and have been hesitant to use it.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi Potassium Nitrate,

My experience with Excel and Vals was when I was dosing the recommended 'Initial Dose' and 2X the 'Daily Dose' (for algae control) and my vals melted and died. I think you could use it but I would dose 1/2 the initial and daily doses and only dose every other day and monitor the plants for signs of problems.


----------



## AbbeysDad (Apr 13, 2016)

When in doubt....don't.

Glutraldehyde, the main ingredient in Seachem Excel is a toxic chemical used to sterilize heat sensitive medical/dental equipment. Extreme caution is used when handling glut (often HazMed suits) as it has been labeled a carcinogen. It's marketed as liquid carbon, but the fact that it kills algae should tell us something. Jungle Vallisneria is particularly sensitive to recommended doses of Excel, although some report success with lighter doses.
If you really want to go high tech, pressurized CO2 is a better way.

DISCLAIMER: I have no first hand knowledge of using Glutraldehyde in any form. My plants seem to grow fine without it.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I had no problems with Italian Vals at 5 - 10 ml of Excel in a 60g tank.

Seachem did their own testing on the subject - the FAQ tab, 7th question down: Seachem - Flourish Excel


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I notice the melt for normal dosage. So started dosing half the recommended, which seemed okay. So yes it will affect the vals.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried dosing excel in an Italian val only tank I did a roughly 10% recommend dose (0.1 ml for a 12g long) first dose melted ALL of them within the day.
I've sen people with success usually have other fast growing plants in the tank (stem plants, swords, etc) not sure if they help absorb the excel to avoid melting vals or what.


----------



## Watercrayfish (Apr 21, 2016)

I am not sure if its clear, today morning dosed excel to get rid of BBA, 2 ml on a 10 gallon. Evening this mid section of some vals are melted. Also I noticed some of the MTS are dead.


----------



## Leeatl (Aug 8, 2015)

I agree with Nlewis . I started with a low dose of Excel (glut) and worked up to double dose to get rid of BBA and now dose about 1.5x normal daily and never lost a Jungle or Corkscrew Val . Everything is different for different tanks , but I would not worry about it if you go slow with the increase . My 30 gal long is a val forest with the Excel (glut) . I need a pic but the lights are off now....lol


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

In my experience even if they melt initially, they always come back, usually better than before. 

Obviously if you have a tank full of beautiful specimens already, then you probably dont want to go through a melt/re-grow phase.

But if you are just starting out, or wondering if excel works with vals, the answer is yes. Just be prepared for a possible acclimation period with some die off, or work the dose up slowly, as suggested above.


----------

